# 300 Liquid deicing system- Trade for salt spreader



## group969 (Oct 5, 2014)

looking to trade 300 gallon deicing system for a salt spreader. open to cash offers as well.Has a 8 foot hitch mounted spray boom. Honda engine. Hose reel. 300 gallon poly tank on aluminum frame. measure 49 inches wide x 89 inches long.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

group969 said:


> looking to trade 300 gallon deicing system for a salt spreader. open to cash offers as well.Has a 8 foot hitch mounted spray boom. Honda engine. Hose reel. 300 gallon poly tank on aluminum frame. measure 49 inches wide x 89 inches long.
> View attachment 175528
> View attachment 175529
> 
> ...


Great pictures! FWIW BO don't go to well with the members, I suggest you figure a price with BO, unless you want offers for a case of boones Farm, a bag of corn nuts and a pack of smokes lol. Good Luck


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

FredG said:


> Great pictures! FWIW BO don't go to well with the members, I suggest you figure a price with BO, unless you want offers for a case of boones Farm, a bag of corn nuts and a pack of smokes lol. Good Luck


I have a v box henderson Stainless to trade.


----------

